# K-27 Chuff transistor circuit.



## Mike Ballou (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I would update the forums on this chuff transistor circuit. I was informed of this transistor circuit last weekend at the Del Mar Train Show. Stan Ames sent me the transistor ID and information on how to install it.
The circuit is now up and running in my K-27. It is powered by an AirWire controller fed from two lithium-ion batteries, wired parallel, located in a trail behind battery car. The sound card is a Phoenix P5. Both came from Jonathan at Electric Model Works.
The chuff circuit is performing perfectly. I am getting the exact sounds from the sound card that I programmed it to emit. It is using the chuff circuit as it's que. Now this K-27 looks and sounds just like the real Mc Coy. 
I do not know,as yet, how to post either pictures or attachments to these forums, but if anyone would like to know any information on this circuit, how it installs or how it works, just send me an e-mail and I will be happy to help. I will be gone till next week on a clampper outing but will be returning in time to watch the Chargers and New England play, yipe! 
As stated above this circuit came from Stan Ames. If this did not work the magnets on the axle were plan "B".

That's it, everybody out there take care,
"Trainman"[script removed]


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I just receive an e-mail from Mike Ballou showing what he described above here is what he sent..... 

This is the information sent to by Stan Ames, who developed this circuit. Using this explanation and pictures I was able to install the circuit in my Bachmann K-27. Upon initial testing it seems to work quite well. The only thing I have left to do is to tweak the chuff programming to my satisfaction. 









The only deviation I made was that I powered the Phoenix P5 board from the AirWire TM4 pins 4 and 5, not from the Bachmann main board J1 pins 1 and 12 as stated in this explanation and depicted in the photo. 












































This is how I wired the circuit. 
That’s all there is to it.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Dean, you don't need that big transistor for this circuit. A 2N222 will do just fine and is MUCH smaller.
It can be installed on the plug-in board.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

Think quick & cheap..  

BulletBob


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
Thanks for the information.....


----------



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

Dean:

Thanks very much.  Do you know if this will work with Phoenix's 2k2 board as well?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Mike Ballou (Jan 3, 2008)

The transistor used in this circuit was all of $1.39 at Radio Shack. It was mounted to a seperate piece of scrap board for stability and to make it easy to remove it it did not function as intended. One caveat to this circuit, you must reprogram the Phoenix chuff to work properly.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it works for the 2K2 board. See this post for the official info from Phoenix.
www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/36/postid/6623/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

Dave:

Thanks,  

Mark


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

QSI makes a straight plug in sound system for $140.00


----------

